# Great chamber orchestra program



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Hilltroll72 included on a post the link to the 'SquirrelsNest' site - a place where you can download for free (no sign up necessary) MP3's of recorded music on LPs transferred to digital. I downloaded this entire program, recorded in 1965, and it is way more than 'acceptable'. It is a brilliant program of pieces I have never heard (except for the Berg) and the playing is well, really fine. Yes, there is a lot of hiss as the needle drops onto the LP but then it settles down as it 'finds the groove' and the tone, clarity, crispness and balance are all there. Here is the exact link to the program I downloaded by I Solisti di Zagreb.

http://squirrelnyc.wordpress.com/2010/08/16/i-solisti-di-zagreb-do-the-moderns/

and here is the program: (The Hindemith Trauermusik is worth the POA)!

*I SOLISTI DI ZAGREB*

Antonio Janigro, conductor

HINDEMITH Five Pieces for String Orchestra, Op. 44 No. 4

HINDEMITH Trauermusik for King George V
Antonio Janigro, solo cello

SHOSTAKOVITCH Scherzo, Op. 11

WEBERN Five Pieces for Strings, Op. 5

MILKO KELEMEN Improvisations Concertantes for String Orchestra

ROUSSEL Sinfonietta for String Orchestra, Op. 52

I also downloaded the Six Bartok String Quartets by The Bartok String Quartet and am very happy about the sound and to add it to my collection of complete cycles of those works.


----------

